# 2 for 3... and a few more bumps...



## marc (May 21, 2004)

We found another pile of fish this morning. Big thanks to a well known tarpon Hunter for the hot spot. These fish were about a hundred miles north of the ones from the last report. Again, they were all big hungry fish. There was bait around, but these were greyhounding and not under the birds. We got our boat way out in front of their path, shut the boat down to drift and didnt have to wait long for the fireworks. I hope it stays like this all summer!

Not many pictures, but some of the video turned out pretty nice...


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Awesome video. What part fo the coast were you fishing?


----------



## sfronterhouse (Sep 10, 2007)

*Questions*

What time of day? What lat/long? What bait? What tackle? What did you bring for lunch?


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

sfronterhouse said:


> What time of day? What lat/long? What bait? What tackle? What did you bring for lunch?


found the fish at 11am and returned to the dock at 1:30pm 
dont know the lat but we were a long way out
coonpops 
50lb standup
beef jerky

you forgot to ask... Boxers or Briefs


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

mullethead00 said:


> Awesome video. What part fo the coast were you fishing?


Upper


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Way to go Marc! I'd say you got this tarpon fishing thing figured out.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Cool video and nice fish.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice video. One day I will get out there.


----------



## Chorizo2 (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow, what a video. It looks as if a 8 year old girl does a pretty good job with the underwater cam. For any of you looking for the lat and long for where we are finding these fish. I recommend you use the FORCE.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

*ha, welcome to the board Chorizo2...*

She did an awesome job with the camera and with clearing the rods... The Force runs strong in your family.


----------



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

Way to find em Marc


----------

